# 2 Protests an hour in May



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

With 5,544, Egypt witnessed the most protests in the world during the period from 1 January to 31 May, according to a report released Sunday by an Egypt-based research center.

According to the democracy index published by the International Development Center (IDC), the month of May saw 1,300 protests, an average of two protests an hour, 42 a day, and 325 a week.

The report said that 39 different Egyptian social groups staged in May 390 demonstrations, related to work conditions and workers’ rights.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

That's a lot of protests. I wonder how the opposition is getting along and if they're going to be able to organize and compete as effectively as the Muslim Brotherhood did in the last election.

With all these protests some of my former expat friends in Egypt have since left. Some of them caution me about going back there this next year and say they don't think they'll be back unless there is a real government and some stability.

I've also read the stories about the kidnappings mostly in Sinai but also my Arabic professor is from Egypt and she went back last summer and said it doesn't feel safe. They had kidnappings in her home town, Minya, even and she added people have weapons on the streets now.

How do you guys as expats in Egypt feel about the situation? Is it that terrible and lawless? Am I going to be able to go outside with my husband and be alright for the most part, or should I stay inside most of the time? My husband seems to think I'll be alright but he hasn't been back and seen how it is since before the revolution.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

I found this neat little BBC piece where a journalists visits seven demonstrations in seven days while in Egypt. It was posted on June 14th and covers a variety of issues including the protest in Zamalek. 

The video is about three minutes long and there is also a written piece to go along with it.

Egypt: seven days, seven demos


----------

